# Looking for customers in Indianapolis.



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

HI, I am looking to get a few more driveways or small lots in Indy. I would possibly sub on some but would rather get paid per job than per hour, just because I have my own customers to take care of. If anyone has any they want to get rid of let me know and we can talk about a fair price. Thanks.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

So you would buy these unwanted customers and then hope that they hire you?


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Banksy;1356870 said:


> So you would buy these unwanted customers and then hope that they hire you?


Well obviously there is a price difference between leads and contracted customers. Also, I am not just going to take any customers. I am offering money for decent customers that for one reason or another the contractor cant get to any more, not underbid lowballed customers.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, well I appreciate it. In the meantime, I'm still looking. I only have 25 drives and they are pretty close to each other and arent that big. It's not enough to keep me busy, but enough to keep me from hourly sub-contracting.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Mod for the Move.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone else? Just PM me. Thanks.


----------



## brian1425 (Dec 8, 2010)

How's the business phillie? Were you able to pick some more up?


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya, for sure. I'm up to 32. I am still doing door to door, and picking them up. I have 8 more spots available before I shut it down and wait for the snow. BTW, where T F is the snow? It snowed in New Mexico the other day and it still hasn't here. Geez


----------

